# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat > [Question] Auto queue & anti afk co-op vs ai bot?

## Userpass

Is there any bot that will do this

Start search for a CO-OP VS AI GamePick a champion and then just go "afk" (like press W once every 10 second or something to prevent kick)
And then repeat?

Could be nice to auto level the account

----------


## Parog

Although it would be easily doable, this kind of thing ruins the fun for the rest of the overwatch community more (because it's pretty obvious that someone is afk botting) than trigger botting. Which means your chances of getting banned are very high if you do this. 

I'm not saying there isn't a bot for it however, I'm just offering my advice, since this isn't a free to play game.

----------


## Userpass

> Although it would be easily doable, this kind of thing ruins the fun for the rest of the overwatch community more (because it's pretty obvious that someone is afk botting) than trigger botting. Which means your chances of getting banned are very high if you do this. 
> 
> I'm not saying there isn't a bot for it however, I'm just offering my advice, since this isn't a free to play game.


Coop vs AI. Everyone is just standing infront of the enemy spawn because bots make 0 damage and die on 1 second

99.9% of the people woulden't mind having one guy less because that way they can get more kills

----------


## fadaad

would love to see this come  :Big Grin:

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

It's not as simple as that tried making one a while back when I made bots... there's a mechanic some where that it will still kick you out regardless... 1 theory is that is has something to do with ur safe zone and another is that u actuall have to hit an enemy or heal an ally once every so long...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Userpass

Played coop vs AI today, Had multiple players who really played like a bot, Their mouse movements was not humanlike at all (They also had over 9800 wins vs bots and over 600 hours played vs bots)

----------


## glidarn

I faced some bots a while ago, threy all were around prestige 15-18. Maybe there is some waypoint bot out there.

----------


## SullivanOW

did u find?

----------

